# Speedstream 4200 dsl modem



## AmieValentine (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I have an annoying problem with my speedstream 4200 modem. It constantly disconnects and reconnects all day long. I initially got the modem with my optus connection, however, now I am with westnet but still use the same modem. The technical support at westnet took me through the installation process. My computer is a macbook and runs with mac osx. Does anyone know how I can fix this problem?

Thanks.

Amie x x x


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have either a modem problem, interior wiring problem, or an ISP issue with the lines coming to the house.

Since the phone lines don't change, even though you change ISP's, it could be any of those possibilities.


----------

